

Dissecting the 128-byte raycaster  - finalpatch
http://finalpatch.blogspot.com/2014/06/dissecting-128-byte-raycaster.html
Come have a look if you are interested in understanding how it works.<p>Original post here
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7940212
======
userbinator
Raymarching is one of those techniques that has extreme simplicity and yet can
generate very complex scenes from an essentially mathematical description; I
think it's one of the best examples of an elegant algorithm.

More info here:

[http://iquilezles.org/www/material/nvscene2008/rwwtt.pdf](http://iquilezles.org/www/material/nvscene2008/rwwtt.pdf)

[http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfun...](http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfunctions.htm)

------
yzzxy
Nice! Reminds me of The Business Card Raytracer[0].

[0][http://www.cs.utah.edu/~aek/code/card.cpp](http://www.cs.utah.edu/~aek/code/card.cpp)

~~~
huseyinkilic
Also the 1bir (1 Block Interactive Raycaster), a raycaster for Commodore 64 in
254 bytes (source code included):

[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=61298](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=61298)

Disclaimer: I am the author of 1bir.

